# The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, and Documented



## Apologist4Him (Jun 16, 2005)

Title: The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, and Documented
Authors: David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn
Publisher: P&amp;R Publishing Company
Originally published in 1963 by Steele and Thomas, Second (updated) edition 2004 

Endorsements: "œSimply put, The Five Points of Calvinism is the best and the most complete short introduction to the doctrines of grace." "”Philip G. Ryken

"œOne could hardly wish for a better study resource to show the five points´ faithfulness to Scripture. This disciplined display of the heart of the gospel calls for three of the loudest cheers we can give." "”J. I. Packer

"œTruly a classic"”clear, concise and warm in its presentation of historic Reformed theology. This latest edition is even better than the original." "”R. C. Sproul 

Contents

Foreward by Roger Nicole
Preface to the Second Edition
Preface to the First Edition

Part One
The Five Points Defined: Their Origin and Contents

*Points of Contention* 1
_ The Protest of the Arminian Party
The Five Points of Arminianism
The Philosophical Basis of Arminianism
A Five-Point Response to Arminianism_
*Calvinism and Arminianism Compared* 5
*The Historical Roots of Each System* 8
_The Controversy Between Palagius and Augustine
Semi-Palagianism, the Forerunner of Arminianism
Calvinism, the Theology of the Reformation_
*The Difference Between Calvinism and Arminianism* 13
*The One Point of Calvinism *14

Part Two
The Five Points Defended: Their Biblical Support
*
Total Depravityy or Total Inability* 18
_ Spiritual Deadness
Darkened Minds and Corrupt Hearts
Bondage to Sin and Satan
A Universal Bondage
Inability to Change_
*Unconditional Election* 27
_ A Chosen People
Election Not Based on Foreseen Responses
Election Precedes Salvation
Sovereign Mercy
Sovereignty Over All Things_
*Particular Redemption or Limited Atonement* 39
_ Jesus Actually Saves
Jesus Fulfills the Eternal Covenant
How Jesus Died for "All" and Yet for a Particular People_
*The Efficacious Call of the Spirit or Irresisible Grace *52
_ The Spirit Saves
The Spirit Gives New Birth
The Spirit Reveals the Secrets of God
The Spirit Gives Faith and Repentance
The Spirit Effectually Calls
Salvation, Given by a Sovereign God_
*The Perseverance of the Saints or the Security of Believers* 64

Part Three
The Five Points Documented: Recommended Reading

*Works Broadly on Calvinism and God's Sovereignty* 78
_ Books Dealing in Whole or in Part with Calvinism or Divine Sovereignty
Articles in Reference Works, Systematic Theologies, Etc.
Information Concerning Creeds and Confessions_
*Books on the Five Points Individually* 121
_ Human Inability and the Freedom of the Will
Election and Predestination
The Nature and Extent of the Atonement
Efficacious Grace
The Perseverance of the Saints_
*Afterword by John F. MacArthur Jr. *139

Appendices

A: A Kinder Gentler Calvinism 141
B: Perseverance and Preservation 147
C: The Meaning of "Foreknew" in Romans 8:29 157
D: A Defense of Calvinism 169
E: The Practical Applications 187
F: The Practical Importance of the Doctrine of Predestination 199
G: Calvinism and Arminianism Before and After: A Brief Historical Sketch 205
H: The Cambridge Declaration of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals 231

Index of Scriptures Quoted 239
Index of Persons 243

MY OPINION: THIS BOOK IS ESSENTIAL READING FOR ALL CALVINISTS. Not only is the book loaded with proof texts (Scriptures) for Calvinism, but the book is a must for it's extensive recommended reading section.

[Edited on 6-17-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 16, 2005)

Got it.

A few of the chapters from that book (including the essay 'A Kinder, Gentler Calvinism') are on the net nowadays. Still, the book is worth picking up.

I'd recommend (alongside of it) Edwin O. Palmer's booklet by the same name ( The Five Points of Calvinism ).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 16, 2005)

It was the first theological book I had ever read. Maybe the first book I had ever completed. I read it over twenty years ago. I also like Duane Spencers booklet TULIP. I have used both of these in discipleship also.

[Edited on 6-17-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Got it.
> 
> A few of the chapters from that book (including the essay 'A Kinder, Gentler Calvinism') are on the net nowadays.



Links?  



> _Originally posted by OS_X_ Still, the book is worth picking up.



Indeed. 



> _Originally posted by OS_X_I'd recommend (alongside of it) Edwin O. Palmer's booklet by the same name ( The Five Points of Calvinism ).



Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Apologist4Him_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by OS_X_
> ...



A Kinder, Gentler Calvinism
http://www.theologicallycorrect.com/studycenter/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=44

The Meaning of "Foreknew" in Romans 8:29
http://www.cybergeneva.org/verses/foreknew.asp

If you read the booklet years ago, you need to pick up this 40th anniversary edition. It's been expanded by over 150 pages and the appendixeseses alone are worth the price.




> _Originally posted by OS_X_I'd recommend (alongside of it) Edwin O. Palmer's booklet by the same name ( The Five Points of Calvinism ).



Thanks for the recommendation!  [/quote]

Palmer is a Supralapsarian.... he's also the head of the translation committee for the NIV .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 17, 2005)

I would also recommend R.L. Dabney's The Five Points of Calvinism and Loraine Boettner's The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I would also recommend R.L. Dabney's The Five Points of Calvinism and Loraine Boettner's The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination.



 on Boettner's. I have yet to read Dabney's.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 17, 2005)

Boettner is very good. My all time favorite is A.W. Pink's Sovereignty of God. It is not meant to be an exposition of the 5 pts., but you won't get better Calvinism anywhere!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Boettner is very good. My all time favorite is A.W. Pink's Sovereignty of God. It is not meant to be an exposition of the 5 pts., but you won't get better Calvinism anywhere!



How about the Synod of Dordt ? 

Or some old dusty book I found called The Bible ?


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_A Kinder, Gentler Calvinism
> http://www.theologicallycorrect.com/studycenter/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=44
> 
> The Meaning of "Foreknew" in Romans 8:29
> http://www.cybergeneva.org/verses/foreknew.asp



 Thanks, here is a link to another article in the book: http://www.spurgeon.org/calvinis.htm



> _Originally posted by OS_X_If you read the booklet years ago, you need to pick up this 40th anniversary edition. It's been expanded by over 150 pages and the appendixeseses alone are worth the price.



I'm a newbie to Calvinism, I've been a Calvinist for...a year or less. I sure didn't see it coming, before I converted to Calvinism I said things like "I'll never be a Calvinist".  But anyway, I think everyone should own a copy, including non-Calvinists. Perhaps some of the misunderstandings could be cleared up. I think it's also a good book to give to the Arminians one loves. My parents are Arminians, but they're very understanding people, and I should give a copy to my mom, because I think she would read it.



> _Originally posted by OS_X_Palmer is a Supralapsarian.... he's also the head of the translation committee for the NIV.



I am undecided on the infralapsarianism and supralapsarianism issue. I'm trying to figure out how omniscience can have an order...

[Edited on 6-18-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 30, 2005)

The Five Points of Calvinism by W.J. Seaton


----------

